# need a shrimp id please



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

I got this shrimp and it turned black/blue need to know what it is....


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a Babaulti that gets that color sometimes, other that these times it is just brown. But the strip is very prominent.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

don't know myself, but it's pretty cool looking


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

I know one of my babaultis is more brown than green as well. It's not quite as dark as the shrimp in your pic though.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

A lot of my older female cherries get a stripe like that, I wonder if it is a color mutation of a cherry?

Kind of like this


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

From what I've read, people say a lot of the wild ones have the stripes on them. Yellows, greens and cherries can have these stripe as well.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

looks like a wild neocaridina type to me.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Assuming the colour in the photo is accurate, it looks an awful lot like the blueberry shrimp that passed around early this year.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Yah I currently have blue berries shrimp or blue buddha shrimp but they dont have the striping....


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

davej said:


> A lot of my older female cherries get a stripe like that, I wonder if it is a color mutation of a cherry?
> 
> DaveJ long time no talk, how are your shrimps and planted tanks?
> 
> I think you may be right they are called black cherries or blackbery bold!!


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Things are going great, 

Still have the 33 loaded with moss, Subwassertang and a gazilllion cherries.
Have a 90 with my L134's plecos and a bunch of longfin calico pleco juvies growing out.
As well i have just set up a 20 long to try my hand at Crystal reds. Beautiful shrimp IMHO
Another 20 long for pleco fry grow-out, a 20 regular with my breeding trio of longfins.
And lastly a 20 upstairs with a bunch of tetras that I inherited from a moving neighbor.
The cherry tank is still chock full of moss and such but the rest of the tanks are not planted anymore.
How about you? Things are well?


----------



## Kanesska (Oct 7, 2010)

tang daddy said:


> I think you may be right they are called black cherries or blackbery bold!!


hahaha well whatever it is its cool! If you get more I love some


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

davej said:


> Things are going great,
> 
> Still have the 33 loaded with moss, Subwassertang and a gazilllion cherries.
> Have a 90 with my L134's plecos and a bunch of longfin calico pleco juvies growing out.
> ...


Yah things are pretty good, as you can you see from my signature I have too many tanks....gonna shut a few small ones down soon. Who knows maybe set up a few more shrimp tanks??


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

i see what you did there...


----------

